
Congress Introduces Bill to Ban Federal Agencies from Using Facial Recognition - elsewhen
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qj4jkx/congress-introduces-bill-to-ban-federal-agencies-from-using-facial-recognition
======
president
It's not so cut and dried. Some of this tech will benefit society by
identifying bad actors and putting them behind bars. In this day and age, you
need to upgrade your stack to keep up with the criminals. If privacy and civil
liberties are a concern, figure out a legal way to ensure they are not
encroached upon. Don't just ban it outright.

